# Best place to order nexus 7 today



## luvtorev (Mar 4, 2012)

Which would be the best/fastest place to get the nexus 7 today. I understand that the first wave has shipped out from GameStop and Google so which one do you guys think is the better choice? Or any other place.. thanks in advance

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jocampbe (Aug 10, 2011)

I'd start calling Sam's Clubs, Game Stops and Walmarts right now and see if you can just go pick one up today. If I didn't make the mistake of pre ordering through the Play Store, that's what I'd do. I've heard of some Game Stops that got zero pre orders just selling them as regular stock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iOSh8er (Jun 10, 2011)

Yup... Walked into Sam's Club yesterday at 6:30pm and bought mine! 16G, $249. No GameStop within 400 miles of Augusta Ga had one.


----------



## Thing 342 (Jul 1, 2012)

I received mine from the Newport News Sam's Club. Walked right in and got one with no preorder. I did have to go to customer services to get mine because none were on display.


----------



## luvtorev (Mar 4, 2012)

How about Costco? Would they have it there?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

What was your out the door cost for the tablet at sams club? 16gb?


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Sam's club. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Sam's club.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Congrats... what was your out the door cost? (whats the tax in your area?)


----------



## luvtorev (Mar 4, 2012)

Lucky guy I called up the nearest Sam's club near me but no luck

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jocampbe (Aug 10, 2011)

Unfortunately it seems like there is no "best place" to order. Pretty much luck of the draw.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

apparently it has sold out or is quickly selling out pretty much everywhere, with new shipments not expected til mid August. Play Store is still quoting 1-2 weeks for new orders.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

They only had the 16 gig, it was 259.18 after tax. I was gonna get the 8 but screw it I'll need more space anyways.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luvtorev (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm jealous I've call every GameStop around and no go

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

I work at Sams club. Call all the ones around you and ask for their on hand quantity. That way you know of you need to rush because they have them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

luvtorev said:


> How about Costco? Would they have it there?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I would have to say no, based on their site not having it listed. But you can try calling a nearby store to double-check.


----------



## Ericsch333 (Jun 7, 2011)

I ordered mine last night and had an old address so i called goolge was on hold 30min and was told i will have mine friday and to call ups and have them hold for pick up.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm still waiting for my 6/28 preorder.

Walked into Sams Club this morning, saw the N7 on display and behind it no slips to purchase. Asked a clerk, she got two other people involved and they found 5 in stock with a note to not sell. They made a call to the manager (at home) and got the ok to sell them. Took about 30 minutes, but I got one (16 gb $246+tax).

There's 4 more there ready to go to a good home. (Fargo, ND).

BTW, $25 Google credit was still there.


----------



## luvtorev (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm in the NY and ct border anyone lucky around this area?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## beardedspoooon (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, I went to Gamestop with a small stack of PS3/360 games and an iPod, walked out with a reservation for a Nexus 7 in the next shipment for $157. Not too bad.

They were still offering +30% on trade-ins for the Nexus 7 and mine offered +50% on Apple devices.


----------



## tbcpn (Jun 30, 2011)

Just posted this in another thread--sorry about the cross-post...ordered the 16gb from staples.com this a.m. Showed as in stock and free delivery Mon or Tues, $249. Hassle-free returns with Staples.


----------



## luvtorev (Mar 4, 2012)

Staples.com out if stock just checked but thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Colchiro said:


> I'm still waiting for my 6/28 preorder.
> 
> Walked into Sams Club this morning, saw the N7 on display and behind it no slips to purchase. Asked a clerk, she got two other people involved and they found 5 in stock with a note to not sell. They made a call to the manager (at home) and got the ok to sell them. Took about 30 minutes, but I got one (16 gb $246+tax).
> 
> ...


I live in Fargo too! Work at DMI Industries in West Fargo


----------



## shojus (Jul 3, 2012)

If anyone lives in Grand Rapids, MI , all of the Sam's Clubs in the area have at least 4-5 each store when I checked last and the only one they carry is the 16gb for $246.97 plus 6% tax.... I hate tax!!  Just a heads up for all my people in GR!! 

EDIT: why did I quote someone....? LOL


----------



## tcshort (Jun 23, 2011)

I picked one up at office depot today loving so far percent size to carry with you


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

shojus said:


> If anyone lives in Grand Rapids, MI , all of the Sam's Clubs in the area have at least 4-5 each store when I checked last and the only one they carry is the 16gb for $246.97 plus 6% tax.... I hate tax!!  Just a heads up for all my people in GR!!
> 
> EDIT: why did I quote someone....? LOL


Yea I live just north of bay county and was smart enough to preorder mine from Google. Oh well live and learn I guess could have just drove 30mins to staples in Saginaw and got one... /sigh guess I'll just be bored for the next couple days.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I didnt see this thread til just a bit ago and I called every Sams Club, Walmart, Gamestop in an 50 mile radius but all just said AUTO no we just carry the Ipad sept Gamespot. Gamestop did say they do have some instock but you had to reserve it to get it. Do you think its better to just go and see ? Since I am sure these assholes dont actually check or prob know what they are even talking about lol


----------



## luvtorev (Mar 4, 2012)

error311 said:


> I didnt see this thread til just a bit ago and I called every Sams Club, Walmart, Gamestop in an 50 mile radius but all just said AUTO no we just carry the Ipad sept Gamespot. Gamestop did say they do have some instock but you had to reserve it to get it. Do you think its better to just go and see ? Since I am sure these assholes dont actually check or prob know what they are even talking about lol


I'm on the same boat as you. Every place I have called their answers have been the same. Guess I'll just order from play store or GameStop.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tsruggles (Jul 15, 2011)

I was going to pre-order from Gamestop but they were quoting the beginning of August for a ship date. Play Store was quoting mid July. So, like a hammerhead I went with my second decision. When I heard that Gamestop had their pre-orders in on Friday, I was super jealous. I mean, I work for a living and I'd like to play with my new toy on a weekend, not in the middle of the week! Being the crackhead that I am I called every GS in the state. Then every Staples. There was nothing available that I could buy. Went online and saw that Sam's Club may have them. A club about 45 minutes away had 12 in stock.

I saved on the shipping, still got the $25 credit, the Transformers movie (in HD) and all of the free content. Luckily I used my PayPal business debit card for the Play Store pre-order. I only load money on that card for specific purchases. I paid for the tablet at Sam's Club with the card thereby leaving only a few dollars left on it. I would assume that if Google tries to charge my card, and it is declined, that they would not ship my pre-order. I would say that with all of their other blunders throughout this process, I might have a slight chance of receiving a free tablet!

Also, be aware, the 4.1.1 update that you will be prompted to download doesn't disable anything. That is just a rumor. Unified search is still there. Slide unlock as well as Google Now are also still intact. The update does, however, install Google Wallet and you get a complimentary $10 credit added to the Google Prepaid card when you activate your Wallet. And, it works on the MasterCard Pay Express devices at various stores.

Sent from my non-preordered, purchased-off-of-the-shelf-at-Sam's-club-on-Friday Nexus 7 (16gb) using RootzWiki Ad-Free!


----------



## iorecki (Jan 8, 2012)

tsruggles said:


> I was going to pre-order from Gamestop but they were quoting the beginning of August for a ship date. Play Store was quoting mid July. So, like a hammerhead I went with my second decision. When I heard that Gamestop had their pre-orders in on Friday, I was super jealous. I mean, I work for a living and I'd like to play with my new toy on a weekend, not in the middle of the week! Being the crackhead that I am I called every GS in the state. Then every Staples. There was nothing available that I could buy. Went online and saw that Sam's Club may have them. A club about 45 minutes away had 12 in stock.
> 
> I saved on the shipping, still got the $25 credit, the Transformers movie (in HD) and all of the free content. Luckily I used my PayPal business debit card for the Play Store pre-order. I only load money on that card for specific purchases. I paid for the tablet at Sam's Club with the card thereby leaving only a few dollars left on it. I would assume that if Google tries to charge my card, and it is declined, that they would not ship my pre-order. I would say that with all of their other blunders throughout this process, I might have a slight chance of receiving a free tablet!
> 
> ...


i have a paypal debit card as well, and im pretty sure that in order to have one, it also has to be linked to your bank account. So i would double check on that....

i pre-ordered from gamestop for the first wave...i have a gamestop on the corner and didnt see a reason to pay shipping from google. Anyways i asked the rep how many pre-orders they had and they said i was the only one for the first wave at that location...


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

It does have to be linked. My debit card expired the end of June and even with money in my PayPal account I couldn't make any purchases.

There might be a work around but I didn't really try

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Yep i use a PayPal card as well. It will grab it from your bank account if there is no money in your pp account.


----------



## tsruggles (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah, I didn't mention the fact that I moved most of my money into a vacation account. If my checking doesn't have the money it would try and pull from my savings, which is also in my vacation account.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Panzer (May 2, 2012)

Colchiro said:


> I'm still waiting for my 6/28 preorder.
> 
> Walked into Sams Club this morning, saw the N7 on display and behind it no slips to purchase. Asked a clerk, she got two other people involved and they found 5 in stock with a note to not sell. They made a call to the manager (at home) and got the ok to sell them. Took about 30 minutes, but I got one (16 gb $246+tax).
> 
> ...


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

Sitting in Fargo ND wishing I had not pre ordered from Google. Oh well I guess I got the Nexus all Jelly Beaned out.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I think I'll see if a co-worker wants it. My wife already has a 10" HP Touchpad, 7" Nook Color and a 4" DroidX. I'd have to dump the NC before getting another for her so plan "B" is to refuse it.


----------



## tsruggles (Jul 15, 2011)

iorecki said:


> It does have to be linked. My debit card expired the end of June and even with money in my PayPal account I couldn't make any purchases.
> 
> There might be a work around but I didn't really try
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Just for fun I unlinked my back account. It said that it took me down from a $3000 daily spending limit to $500. I would presume that I can still receive payments and use my card.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Panzer said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki
> 
> Sitting in Fargo ND wishing I had not pre ordered from Google. Oh well I guess I got the Nexus all Jelly Beaned out.


Only 1 more day of waiting for me here in Fargo, ND. I'm glad I didn't order a case.


----------



## luvtorev (Mar 4, 2012)

Lucky day just went to a staples today and they had a few in stock, none on display though.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## shojus (Jul 3, 2012)

iPois0n said:


> Only 1 more day of waiting for me here in Fargo, ND. I'm glad I didn't order a case.


Good to hear!!  I have followed some of your suggestions and you have helped me get through Jakedays JB thread with an awesome ROM on my Verizon GNEX and I see you will have the same tablet as me too...  So I will be bugging you for suggestions and tips for the that as well... LOL j/k maybe just a few times though...?  This Nexus 7 16gb is AWESOME!! Let me know when you start hackin away...? See ya around!


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

shojus said:


> Good to hear!!  I have followed some of your suggestions and you have helped me get through Jakedays JB thread with an awesome ROM on my Verizon GNEX and I see you will have the same tablet as me too...  So I will be bugging you for suggestions and tips for the that as well... LOL j/k maybe just a few times though...?  This Nexus 7 16gb is AWESOME!! Let me know when you start hackin away...? See ya around!


I'll probably Unlock and maybe root it but I haven't decided yet if I'm going to ROM it. This will be a family tablet so I don't know yet. I'm glad I could help you out. Hopefully the developers come out with some good stuff for it.


----------



## shojus (Jul 3, 2012)

iPois0n said:


> I'll probably Unlock and maybe root it but I haven't decided yet if I'm going to ROM it. This will be a family tablet so I don't know yet. I'm glad I could help you out. Hopefully the developers come out with some good stuff for it.


Well it will be a great family tab too!! Ya I am not romming mine as of yet... I do have it unlocked and rooted though!  Just could not wait.... LOL I am definitely excited to see some more dev action going...


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Sams Club,Staples,Office Depot,Gamestop,Best Buy to name a few


----------

